# Featured Non-GW System of the Month



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

In an effort to rejuvenate the Other Systems forum Red Corsairs has decided to run a new monthly feature:-

*The Featured Non-GW System of the Month.*

First up for December is Flames of War.
​
*Flames of War*
http://www.flamesofwar.com/​ 
​

If you have experience with the game or anything else related to add please do so.


Check it out here.


----------

